# What is with this site



## saxzman (Feb 11, 2009)

I have been trying to post a mouthpiece for sale and everytime i try to post it asks for a valid zip code which I put in and it keeps asking for it and wont let me post. Im not impressed with this site as I find it not user friendly. There is no EXCUSE for this!!!!


----------



## Hassles (Jun 11, 2011)

Don't stress out - I am sure an Admin member will shortly read this and rectify. I assume your posting in the appriopriate place?


----------



## malteof (Aug 6, 2018)

saxzman said:


> I have been trying to post a mouthpiece for sale and everytime i try to post it asks for a valid zip code which I put in and it keeps asking for it and wont let me post. Im not impressed with this site as I find it not user friendly. There is no EXCUSE for this!!!!


----------



## bandmommy (Jul 4, 2007)

I've moved this complaint to the correct forum. 
These issues are outside the abilities of a moderator and require the aid of VSadmin. 
I'll bring it to their attention and hopefully they can sort it out ASAP.


----------



## Dr G (Feb 2, 2003)

saxzman said:


> I have been trying to post a mouthpiece for sale and everytime i try to post it asks for a valid zip code which I put in and it keeps asking for it and wont let me post. Im not impressed with this site as I find it not user friendly. There is no EXCUSE for this!!!!


Were your Marketplace/Classified privileges suspended?


----------



## SteveS (Feb 3, 2003)

Hey, dood -- I just tested it and it worked for me. Let me ask -- Are you filling in ALL the required fields? They are marked with a red asterisk, I believe. If you don't fill in all required fields, it will not post your ad.

When you put in your zip code, does it display the city? When you see that pop up, select it. You can also try putting in your city name if the zip code doesn't do the trick.

Anyhoo, doodsteroni, please verify that you are filling in ALL required fields, then come back and let us know on this thread.


----------



## SteveS (Feb 3, 2003)

ALSO..... When you click the Post Listing button, what is the error you get?

As I said above, please try again, then come back here to tell us the results.


----------



## saxzman (Feb 11, 2009)

I have tried all of the above I put in my zip code then I tried the city name and zip code and I get the same error message please put in a valid city or zip code. It’s very frustrating but thanks to everyone who tried to help. Yes my account is active.


----------



## SteveS (Feb 3, 2003)

saxzman said:


> I have tried all of the above I put in my zip code then I tried the city name and zip code and I get the same error message please put in a valid city or zip code. It’s very frustrating but thanks to everyone who tried to help. Yes my account is active.


Hi, there. Gotcha... Okay, I assume you did fill in all the other fields, and the screen was griping about the city.

Please clarify one thing -- When you began to type the first characters of the city name, did you get a drop-down list of city names to choose from? This is very important. As you type more and more characters, it should narrow it down to the city name you are trying to enter. If you don't see this list of potential city names, I'd suspect your browser is having a problem with that web page. It seems to want you to select from this drop-down list, rather than type it "free form."

What city were you trying to enter? Are you on Windows? Mac? Mobile device? And what browser are you using? (Chrome? Microsoft Edge? Internet Explorer? FireFox...?)

We'll figure this out. Just need a few clues.

** EDIT ** I just played with this a little more. I'm going to guess that you are typing the zip code or city, but NOT clicking on an entry in the list that pops up below. I was able to duplicate your situation by NOT clicking on a city (or zip) from the list. It absolutely wants you to click on the list.  Try that and let me know.

Thanks,
Steve


----------



## saxzman (Feb 11, 2009)

No lists pop up at all and i was trying to put in Cleveland Ohio which is a major city or ft Lauderdale


----------



## SteveS (Feb 3, 2003)

Sent you a PM. PM me your phone number and I'll call you.


----------



## saxzman (Feb 11, 2009)

Hey Steve I got it to work I had to change the listing from for sale to like to buy and then back to for sale now its listed. Thanks so much for your help in this matter.


----------



## saxzman (Feb 11, 2009)

The pop up for the city didn't come up until i put in want to buy, just so you know.


----------



## SteveS (Feb 3, 2003)

Yay! Glad you got it to work! No idea at all why you had to flip it back and forth to get the city names to appear. I've never seen it do that. I'll remember that if someone else sees that happen. 

Steve


----------



## bandmommy (Jul 4, 2007)

SteveS said:


> Yay! Glad you got it to work! No idea at all why you had to flip it back and forth to get the city names to appear. I've never seen it do that. I'll remember that if someone else sees that happen.
> 
> Steve


I've got $$$ on its still buggy after the latest changes. 😉


----------

